
Google Dart breaks into the top 20 programming languages - tkubacki
http://sdtimes.com/google-dart-breaks-top-20-programming-languages/
======
taurenk
Does anyone here use Dart? I'm curious to how they like it compared to JS.

~~~
tkubacki
Got two web apps in production - one of them >10K LOC.

I'm former .NET dev missing IDE like VS in open source world - and Dart makes
me quite happy. Dart has decent (not great...yet) IDE with nice debugger, sane
SDK and very nice package repository (pub.dartlang.org).

Biggest flaw - it still has relatively small community/ecosystem compared to
eg. nodejs.

